# Geschichten schreibung



## Maxicus (25. September 2009)

Hallo liebe WoW freunde! 
Ich habe mal was sehr verrücktes angefangen und zwar habe ich begonnen, beziehungsweise ich scheibe schon längere Zeit an einer WoW Geschichte mit meinem Charakter als Hauptheld! 
Es sollte einmal ein richtiger Fantasy Roman werden wie z.B. Die Zwerge oder EnWor falls euch das was sagt. 
Das heißt es kommten keine Lvl angaben oder Fähigkeitennamen darin vor =D lediglich die Welt und bedeutende Charaktere wie z.B Thrall oder Tyrande Whisperwind werderden vorkommen (wobei ich noch nicht sehr weit gekommen bin). 
Vorallem Nachtelfen spieler wird der anfang zumindest leicht bekannt vorkommen aber seht selbst!

Ich versichere euch der anhang ist ein einfaches Word Dokument. Und wenn ihr jetzt über kleiner Fehler die ich eventuell noch nicht gefunden habe hinweg sehen könnt dan bin ich gespannt auf eure Meinung und verbesserungs vorschläge!

Ich habe bereits versucht die ersten Kapitel an Blizzard zu schicken doch die haben mich nur auf ein Forum verwiesen deswegen dachte ich mir bevor ich mich in einem Europäischen Forum anmelde versuch ichs erst mal nur National =D   


OOC:
Dies ist eine frei erfundene Geschichte aus dem Bereich Fanart.
Sie ist nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke gedacht.
Eine Verbreitung jenseits des Buffed.de RPG Forums ist NICHT zulässig.
Eventuelle Ansprüche von Rechteinhabern bleiben unberührt.


----------



## Gilmenel (25. September 2009)

Maxicus schrieb:


> OOC:
> Dies ist eine frei erfundene Geschichte aus dem Bereich Fanart.
> Sie ist nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke gedacht.
> Eine Verbreitung jenseits des Buffed.de RPG Forums ist NICHT zulässig.
> Eventuelle Ansprüche von Rechteinhabern bleiben unberührt.



Hallo Maxicus,

der Abschnitt kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. ;-)
Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, wie alle Geschichtenschreiber,
die Geschichte hier in einen Threat zu veröffentlichen.
Downloads, denke ich, mögen die meisten hier irgendwie nicht.

Liebe Grüße,
 Gilmenel.


----------



## Maxicus (26. Januar 2010)

Ja das hab ich bei dir gesehen ^^ 
Und dachte mir ... er hat recht, nich das das jemand covert ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Januar 2010)

Die Geschichte klingt ein wenig so:
Held kommt, total op, macht "pew pew", alles tot, der Held geht in Blut gebadet nach Hause und
wird gefeiert. Tut mir Leid, aber das ist mein Eindruck. Zum anderen ist dieser Umgangston meiner
Ansicht nach nicht sehr passend für eine RP-Geschichte die auf Azeroth spielt. Sieh dir die Geschichten
von Al Fifino an, da kannst du dir eine Scheibe abschneiden. Dragon1 könnte dir auch noch etwas
beibringen.

MfG, Richard


----------

